# Pc mit Gedanken steuern?



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Hallo hatte heute mal ein Beitrag im Fernsehen gesehen.
Undzwar sollen zukünftig Pc´s mit Gedanken gesteuert werden.
Das dient wohl mit unter dazu das man kranke / verunfalte Menschen die in ihrem Körper gefangen sind,(nicht sprechen /bewegen) kontakt aufnehmen zu können.
Kurz gegoogelt und siehe da, es soll Mäuse von OCZ bald oder bereits geben die mit gedanken gesteuert werden.
Das ist doch genial.

Hat einer denn schon so ein Teil auf der Messe oder iwo getestet?
Quelle:
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...467498/Computer-steuern-nur-mit-Gedanken.html
Cebit 2008: Spiele mit Gedanken steuern - Die Brainmouse geht in Produktion!
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...t-Hirnsignalen-gesteuert-werden--2348377.html


----------



## Low (15. November 2009)

o.O !?

Geil wäre es auf jedenfall.
Aber umsetzbar?^^


----------



## Arctosa (15. November 2009)

Diese "Brainmouse" registriert glaub ich nur Muskelbewegungen, keine Gedanken.
War auch schon mal bei einem PCGH Video zu sehne.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (15. November 2009)

jep ist schon fast nen Jahr alt, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt.. Richtig genial wäre es, z.B. Gehirnströme zu messen und diese auf den Monitor zu übertragen.. Wäre technisch ja sogar schon möglich... Bloss Schweine teuer...

Btw. Ich hab schon nen Weg gefunden meinen PC per Gedanken zu steuern.. Bei meinen OC Versuchen mit meinen Phenom I 9750 @ 3,2 Ghz ^^ Ich denk immer dat Ding muss gleich abstürzen und schwupps, passiert es!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (15. November 2009)

Den PC mit den Gedanken zu steuern wäre schon eine starke Sache. Aber bevor sowas wirklich Serienreif und bezahlbar ist, muss da wohl noch dran gefeilt werden.


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Also es gibt Insitutionen die sind kurz vor dem Durchbruch und können nachweislich beweisen ob jeman rechnet, etwas aufsagt, usw.(Anhand Gehirnaktivitäten in bestimmten Arealen)
Auf jeden Fall ist das wohl nicht zu fern solches bald für die breite Masse zu produzieren.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Also es gibt Insitutionen die sind kurz vor dem Durchbruch und können nachweislich beweisen ob jeman rechnet, etwas aufsagt, usw.(Anhand Gehirnaktivitäten in bestimmten Arealen)
> Auf jeden Fall ist das wohl nicht zu fern solches bald für die breite Masse zu produzieren.


 Das glaubst du doch nicht selber oder!?Das wird noch mindestens Zehn Jahre dauern.


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Na klar glaube ich dran.
Ja ist doch eine überschaubare Zeit.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Na klar glaube ich dran.
> Ja ist doch eine überschaubare Zeit.


 Für den Bereich Pc eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Trotzdem faszinierend oder?
Stellt euch vor die Gedanken werden vom Headset per W-Lan an Rechner gesendet und Rechner geht an, und man steuerst alles.
(Text diktieren, spielen, und Infos abrufen).
Und weiter gesponnen braucht man bald keinen Bildschirm mehr da die Infos zurück an das Gehirn gesendet werden.
Navigieren auf der Strasse per Hotspot.
So wie in diesem Film Transporter oder so.
Spiele spielt man in Vorstellungen etc. Kann aber mit einem Virus gefährlich werden.
Heavy oder.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

trotzdem ist das faszinierend.[/QUOTE]
 Das stimmt.


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Oder auch Düfte damit wahrnehmen?


----------



## Explosiv (15. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Den PC mit den Gedanken zu steuern wäre schon eine starke Sache.


Was passiert dann bei den "dummen" Usern, wenn Sie den Computer per Gedanken steuern? Bluescreen, Freeze  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Haha
Solange die nicht im System selber rum steuern gehts ja.


----------



## Citynomad (15. November 2009)

sonen Spass mit Geruch gibt's glaub ich schon als Prototyp. Meine das irgendwo schon mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## derpuster (15. November 2009)

Ja, den pc mit den gedanken zu steuern, wäre ein wirkliches fiasko.
wenn man sich nun all die leutz anschaut, die sich nen anpatschmonitor kaufen, nur weil windows 7 diese unterstützt, und diese sich noch keine gedanken über ihre von vor chipsfett triefenden hände gemacht haben, dann werden sich diese leutz auch eine gedankensteuerung für den rechner kaufen, in der hoffnung, das dieser dann auch endlich weiß wie dieser brotdoofe dussel vorm monitor tickt.

aber im ernst. die brainmouse ist kein gedankenempfänger für unseren doofen pc.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (15. November 2009)

Habsch letztens bei Dr. House gesehen  

Zur Diagnose wurde dem Patienten die möglichkeit gegeben einen Mauscurser rauf oder runter zu bewegen. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe sollte er zu beginn nur rauf denken damit der Computer das "Muster" erkennt...Klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch. Wüsste nicht was daran zu teuer sein sollte, ich mein Hey...Millionen Euro versumpfen in der neuesten Pharmaindustrie Geldquelle Schweinegrippe


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Fiasko ja, aber schon erstaunlich wie weit die sind nur die möglichkeiten die sich bieten sind ja unendlich dadurch weist alles zu jeder Zeit da Du mit einem Computer immer im ständigen Datenaustausch bist.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (16. November 2009)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Habsch letztens bei Dr. House gesehen
> 
> Zur Diagnose wurde dem Patienten die möglichkeit gegeben einen Mauscurser rauf oder runter zu bewegen. Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe sollte er zu beginn nur rauf denken damit der Computer das "Muster" erkennt...Klingt ja auch irgendwie logisch. Wüsste nicht was daran zu teuer sein sollte, ich mein Hey...Millionen Euro versumpfen in der neuesten Pharmaindustrie Geldquelle Schweinegrippe



Genau, denn wie wir wissen ist die Schweinegrippe nur erfunden worden um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

und was da überwachungstechnisch nur möglich wäre.........


nein danke!!


----------



## espanol (16. November 2009)

Das ist bereits möglich! Es ist sogar möglich filmähnliche Sequenzen aus dem Gehirn auszulesen, mit bisher 90% Treffsicherheit.
Und du kannst davon ausgehen das alles an Hightek was veröffentlicht wird, seit min 5 eher 10 jahre oder noch länger, bereits vom Militär o.ä. verwendet wird.


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

@Espanol
Hast Du da irgendwelche Quellen dazu?
Wäre ja mal intersessant.
@Feivel
Ja das ist wahr da wäre einiges an Überwachung möglich ich meine wir driften eh in eine totale Überwachung.
Handyortung,Handyabhören, Navigationsgeräte Ortung, und zu guter letzt die Ortung der Autos....
Aber back to topic.
Musst ja nicht immer diese Schnittstelle zum Pc aufsetzen.
Nur wenn man zockt o.ä.


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

aber ich denke ma bis man damit Zocken kann oder so muss ide HArdware noch schneller werden aber Geil wärs


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

Also bitte, die Idee gibt's doch schon lange. Man kann auch schon seit knapp 4 Jahren Spiele mit Gedanken steuern - nennt sich "Mind-Control" bzw. "Mind-Games".


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Ja ist aber noch nicht so komerziel oder?


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

Ist noch zu Forschungszwecken, aber an sich ist das alles nix neues.


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Tschuldigung Two-Face.
Für mich war das neu kannte das nicht.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

Gabs nicht irgendwie schon so ne Hirnsteuerung für die XBox 360?


----------



## espanol (16. November 2009)

Google ist voll davon aber wenns hilft. Gehirnforschung: US-Forscher können Gedanken lesen - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - WELT ONLINE


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Also laut Beitrag ist das noch in der Erforschung.
Und Gedanken kann noch kein Mensch auf der Erde lesen.
Erhöhte Hirnaktivität ja.
Aber Ziel diese Threads ist es ja, dass erforscht wird, mit der reinen Hirnaktivität komplett den Rechner zu steuern.
Und gelähmte Menschen (je nach Lähmung) können nix aber auch keinen einzigen Muskel zucken lassen und um die geht es.
Und das ist erstaunlich.
Vor allem gibt es das noch nicht.
Wird ja eben noch erforscht.


----------



## espanol (16. November 2009)

Wenn die aus Gehirnströmen Bilder auslesen, dann können die mit mehr Rechenaufwand auch Videosequenzen entschlüsseln. Und zu mindest ich denke meistens in Bildern oder eben Filmähnlichen sequenzen. Um deinen PC zu steuern müsstest du evtl nur an das Fenster denken welches du öffnen möchtest oder wo dein Mauszeiger hin soll. Natürlich ist das "in Erforschung" was glaubst du wenn die veröffentlichen würden "...können aus bis zu 150m sämtliche Hirnströme auswerten..." was dann los wäre. Technologien werden immer erst als erwiesen und "in Forschung" markiert wenn sie für das Militär und Geheimdienste veraltet und somit ungefährlich sind. Und grundsätzlich gilt selber suchen und finden bringt einem mehr.


----------



## rabit (16. November 2009)

Meinste die Militärs können das schon?


----------



## espanol (16. November 2009)

Können tun sie es mit sicherheit, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie es schon zur absolute Verlässlichkeit ausgereift haben, was wichtig ist bei diesen Organisationen. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich diese Leute absolut unterschätze.


----------



## Mindfuck (17. November 2009)

jo das teil kenn ich nennt sich glaub nia... neural impuls actuator von ocz aber es soll die tastatur ersetzen nicht die maus... anscheinend soll es recht gut funktionieren man bekommt es schon für 99.- euro. man braucht vermutlich wie überall erst eine eingewöhnung. mfg


----------



## rabit (17. November 2009)

Habe leider nix gefunden hast Du mal ne Quelle für mich.


----------



## Mindfuck (18. November 2009)

ja hab ich... OCZ Technology | Products | OCZ Peripherals | nia - Neural Impulse Actuator

Caseking.de » Gaming » Pro Gamer Devices » OCZ Neural Impulse Actuator


----------

